#ubuntu-website 2008-10-06
 * thorwil thinks about i18n regarding countdown banner
<huayra> hi AliTabuger7
<huayra> how is life?
<AliTabuger7> Hello
<AliTabuger7> good
<ryanakca> newz2000: ping, how goes progress on bug 253931 and bug 255390 ?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 253931 in kubuntu-website "Documentation tab on http://wiki.kubuntu.org/ should be removed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253931
<ubot3`> Malone bug 255390 in kubuntu-website "Kubuntu download form accessible separately on www.ubuntu.com" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255390
<AliTabuger7> I wanted to talk about some concerns I have about ubuntu's website and the potential hosting of the developing project spreadubuntu on the official servers
<huayra> oh, that...
<huayra> well newz2000 is the man when it comes to ubuntu.com
<huayra> when it comes to spreadubuntu.com, well, we have to find out who to talk to :) I guess it will be easier to do so, when we have the code in our hands
<AliTabuger7> Ok. Well my first concern while I'm developing it right now is that I want to be sure that spreadubuntu has the potential to be officially hosted.
<newz2000> hey ryanakca, I'm doing a wireframe of a revision for ubuntu's due by end-of-day Thursday (our time)
<newz2000> I suggest we use that solution for kubuntu too
<newz2000> hey huayra, how can I help you?
<ryanakca> newz2000: sure
<ryanakca> wireframe, as in, restructure it / fix up the layout...
<ryanakca> ?
<newz2000> ryanakca: yeah, simplify
<newz2000> let me see if I can dig it up...
<newz2000> I've got a sketch already
<huayra> hi newz2000, I was just explaining AliTabuger7 here that he maybe should talk to you about his concerns
<newz2000> ryanakca: sent to your gmail account
<huayra> have you seen the SpreadUbuntu site lately? http://ubuntu.ec/su/drupal5/
<ryanakca> newz2000: thanks
<huayra> AliTabuger7, is doing some great work there
<newz2000> oh, good work huayra and AliTabuger7. It's nice to see some content!
<newz2000> this project has been in discussion for a long time!
<newz2000> ouch
<newz2000> I'm sorry to see you had to suffer through the nasty html/js of my first drupal theme
<newz2000> :-(
<newz2000> so how can I help you?
<huayra> you did have a newer theme, didnæt you?
<huayra> For drupal 5?
<AliTabuger7> I might be mistaken, but I think we're using a variant of it actually.
<newz2000> There is a version that works with drupal though it's not much better
<huayra> drupal5 or 6?
<newz2000> there is a new version that I'm actually working on at this very moment that is visually very similar but from a code perspective so much more beautiful
<huayra> we could give it a shot, it is a testing site anyway ;)
<newz2000> I'm not quite ready yet
<huayra> ah, ok
<AliTabuger7> We are using a variant called ubuntu07-nj
<newz2000> I was hoping to be ready to test today but I have only one hour left and don't think I can pull it off.
<newz2000> ah
<huayra> is that new variant going to ubuntu.com?
<newz2000> yes
<huayra> cool
<newz2000> it's a fixed-width theme though
<huayra> well, give us a link as soon as you have it :)
<newz2000> so some people may not like it
<AliTabuger7> If you need anything, newz2000, let me know
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> So was your question about hosting?
<AliTabuger7> That was my first one
<newz2000> what modules are you using for drupal?
<AliTabuger7> thats relatively undecided at this moment, but mostly it is views, cck, fivestar, openid, google analytics
<newz2000> I can't set up hosting for you but I can connect you with those who can... but I know what their questions will be
<newz2000> do you need fivestar?
<AliTabuger7> Well I kind of thought that it would be good to have a rating system for the materials
<newz2000> the standard drupal hosting is made available to locos and they may host your site but they'll look critically at modules they don't already support.
<newz2000> Similar to fivestar, do you need google analytics?
<AliTabuger7> no
<ryanakca> AliTabuger7: from personal experience, I'd start with little... and once they get it setup, slowly increase what you ask for... otherwise it sits for 2-3 months while they review everything.
<newz2000> right
<newz2000> regarding openid, we (canonical) have sponsored creation of a module that connects authentication to launchpad.
<newz2000> It uses openid
<AliTabuger7> oh, well i was also doing some fancy stuff with the theme files
<AliTabuger7> thats exactly the module i'm talking about
<newz2000> it will go into testing Wednesday on the fridge if the test goes smooth, otherwise it goes after intrepid release
<newz2000> I mean it will go into use on the fridge if testing goes ok
<newz2000> shortly after successful deployment it will be made available to the whole Ubuntu and drupal community and we'll encourage more sites to use it
<AliTabuger7> Is the theme-ing stuff ok? like making a node-material.tpl.php
<newz2000> it usually is OK
<newz2000> what you need to do is send an email to rt@ubuntu.com explaining the details. List what modules you need (and keep in mind ryan's advice) and a link to the bzr branch for your theme (or however you have it hosted).
<huayra> newz2000, is that the SSO2 add-on we talked about a while ago (I'm hubuntu, by the way)
<huayra> ?
<newz2000> ah
<newz2000> yes, it is
<huayra> I tried to contact flacoste, but he said it would have to go into internal testing first
<newz2000> yes, that hopefully starts tomorrow with the fridge site.
<huayra> Hopefully it will be out before intrepid so we can have it in our 0.1 release by the 30th
<huayra> good :)
<newz2000> we'll see. I'm a blocker on this and I'm bogged down with a bunch of tiny details. :-(
 * newz2000 hates being a blocker
<AliTabuger7> My second question is if it would be possible to use mod_gz for css and js files on ubuntu.com and the future spreadubuntu site. This should be relatively low strain on the server because they are static and would not need to be recompressed.
<newz2000> Oh, interesting. So the content is gzipped but the static files isn't?
<AliTabuger7> no, so far nothing is except analytics (not related to you) on ubuntu.com
<newz2000> well, I tested a while back and (for example) www.ubuntu.com's homepage was being served compressed.
<AliTabuger7> webmasters are generally against mod_gzip because of the strain of compressing dynamic html pages for each user, but css and js never change really.
<newz2000> server administrators are concerned with it. I'm not a server admin though. ;-)
<ryanakca> newz2000: thinking about it... I think I would have the Advance options collapsed... I think it might be too much crowded around the download button, the button would get lost (unless it was big and flashy and there was good seperation between the top half and the advanced half)
<newz2000> yeah, I've thought about that too
<newz2000> I'm going to make an HTML mockup by the end of the day Thursday so we can see it in action
<newz2000> AliTabuger7: you're right. No gzip. I'll investigate.
 * ryanakca nods
<newz2000> I'm surprised
<newz2000> ryanakca: so for kubuntu the tabs idea doesn't really make sense does it?
<ryanakca> Nope... no such thing as Kubuntu Server... but if you have the Ubuntu mockup, I can tweak it to make our mockup...
<newz2000> ok, I'll keep that in mind as I do the wireframe.
 * ryanakca hates having to duplicate work when he can just modify what's already there and save time
<ryanakca> Thanks :)
<newz2000> Maybe for kubuntu's the main tab will be kubuntu and another tab could be Ubuntu Desktop/Server combined
<newz2000> but maybe that's distracting people from the kubuntu site
<ryanakca> I'd say stick to Kubuntu...
<newz2000> yeah
<AliTabuger7> So, it's an accident that gzip is not enabled for static content?
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> maybe got lost when we switched to squid?
<ryanakca> At the last UDS / a followup meeting, it was decided that we wanted to stick screenshots on the front page using the same AJAX script on kubuntu-fr.org ... d'you think the sysadmins would have any issues with it?
 * ryanakca would think not, since they already host it on kubuntu-fr ... but ... I never seem to know with these things...
<AliTabuger7> My third and last question (for now) doesn't really have to be answered, especially not since your busy. Is there some reason that torrent downloads are not made available right from the download page?
<newz2000> just a sec, on the phone
<AliTabuger7> Thats fine. This has been suggested before, but never really got a definitive answer in bug 102974
<ubot3`> Malone bug 102974 in ubuntu-website "getubuntu download not proposing .torrent" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102974
<newz2000> ryanakca: I don't think that's a problem.
<newz2000> Ajax can be static content
<newz2000> for example, check out www.canonical.com
<newz2000> the homepage has a rotating partners list on the top right
<newz2000> it uses static xml (edited in drupal)
<newz2000> AliTabuger7: yes, we won't change this
<newz2000> bt is a pain in the behind for the sysadmins I guess
<newz2000> the trackers tend to be very flaky and unreliable and there's no time to baby sit them.
<newz2000> We do have them listed but we don't want to emphasize them.
<newz2000> AliTabuger7: would you send me an email to matthew.nuzum@canonical.com regarding the new ubuntu theme I'm working on? When I'm done with it I'll reply with the link and you can start playing with it.
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-07
<AliTabuger7> Hey, I just thought of something about the torrents. If it's such a pain to have a tracker, why is it you have one already?
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-08
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hey qense
<huayra> hey
<huayra> hello everyone
<AliTabuger7> hello
<huayra> we have a little odd question here
<huayra> AliTabuger7: and me
<huayra> well... how does a normal ubuntu lamp setup coupe with high loads?
<huayra> like 100GB a month ?
<huayra> hardy
<newz2000> 100G is not a high load
<newz2000> at least not per month and not as far as ubuntu server is concerned
<newz2000> of course it depends on the content you're serving too
<AliTabuger7> more importantly, if spreadubuntu were to meet expectations, what kind of hosting plan and setup would it need?
<huayra> remember that we will be serving lots of content. EPS, SVG, PSD, JPEg images of 1-100MB each
<huayra> most people will of course just download the hottest poster here and there or some cool banner
<newz2000> serving large static content is easy (generally speaking)
<huayra> I have no idea of how much content we are talking about, but I reckon it would be around 1000GB a month at least
<huayra> yeah, but expensive ;)
<huayra> well, if it gets succesfull
<AliTabuger7> how about initially?
<newz2000> well, if your question is, "Can Ubuntu Server handle this" then the answer is yes.
<newz2000> you might be surprised to learn this, but the ubuntu.com site runs ubuntu server. ;-)
<AliTabuger7> Yeah, i didn't really doubt that. It mostly depends on the server's hardware, not the server's os.
<AliTabuger7> As should be expected! Not like ms, who made an ad with a mac
<huayra> I know, of course it would be a shame if it didin't
<huayra> hasn't it done all the way?
<AliTabuger7> So if we were to need to get our own hosting because the admin's don't like our plethora of custom modules and hand crafted themes, what sort of hardware should we look for? We have no experience in high load situations.
<newz2000> you'd probably be able to get by with about anything. You could probably use shared hosting like bluehost or phpwebhosting.com
<newz2000> but before you do that talk to me
<huayra> we use slicehost now
<huayra> would upgrading suffice or should we go for something totally different?
<newz2000> what's your plan allow?
<huayra> cheapest(tm), of course
<huayra> ram 256MB hdd 10GB monthly bandwidth 100GB
<huayra> running hardy
<newz2000> the only thing that concerns me is the ram
<huayra> It's basically the site for ubuntu.ec and some other websites. they are small and do not use more than 1GB bandwidth a month
<newz2000> if you start getting many concurrent connections that won't be suitable
<huayra> would 512 be enough?
<newz2000> you can decrease the max clients in apache to about 40 - 50 and when you start maxing out then add ram
<huayra> I'm gonna do that right now
<newz2000> 512 is better but for example, ubuntu-fi can easily max that out
<huayra> mmm
<huayra> do canonical host the eurolocos or do they have their own infrastricture?
<newz2000> locos get free hosting (with limitations)
<newz2000> from canonical
<huayra> I'm thinking that we could easily host the webfront in my slicehost and point to a canonical hosted backend for downloading. Would that be feasible given 512, or is that just farfetch no matter what we do?
<newz2000> I think that would likely be feasible even with 256
<huayra> now we're talking
<newz2000> I think you can host your content in launchpad if its opensource
<newz2000> and then you don't have to ask anyone for permission
<huayra> https://edge.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu
<huayra> so we can link the material through a DB to LP
<newz2000> I'm not sure exactly how to do it but I know you can. I think the elisa project does that
<huayra> interesting
<huayra> so, if we have a drupal webfrontend
<huayra> with 256MB ram
<huayra> how many users can we have simultaneously, I mean just viewing pages
<AliTabuger7> we increased the memory limit in drupal to 32mb
<AliTabuger7> more than 8
<newz2000> note that "viewing a page" uses no resources, it's downloading content from the server that uses resources, including images and web pages
<huayra> http://ubuntu.ec/su/drupal5/
<newz2000> if you set your max clients to 40 that means you can handle somewhere between 25 - 100 users per second viewing the site
<newz2000> which is quite high
<huayra> have a look and you'll see what I mean
<huayra> ok, I'll set it up to 40 and link the download to launchpad manually for the demo site and blog in the planet just before the intrepid release with intrepid marketing material
<huayra> so we get a real test
<huayra> :)
<huayra> hope we survive that
<newz2000> if you start to stress the server out and don't want to pay more $$ then I can tell you how to enable caching
<newz2000> which will give you a major boost in the number of users you support
<newz2000> but dyanmic content won't show up right away
<huayra> I think I already have cache enable through drupal
<newz2000> you can go further and use apache or squid
<huayra> ok, i will have to get a lesson on that
<huayra> :)
<newz2000> to get the max benefit requires a patch to drupal for it to send sane last-modified dates
<huayra> well me and AliTabuger7, we complement each other technically
<huayra> I will bother you with that one week before the release then
<newz2000> when do you plan to release?
<huayra> the day intrepid releases
<huayra> I mean, our ddemo site
<huayra> the 0.1 will come with jaunty
<huayra> I hope
<newz2000> one week before release I'll be busy
<newz2000> just an fyi
<newz2000> if you need me the sooner you let me know what you need the better off we'll be.
<newz2000> And if you think about it, launching with RC may be better if you can swing that on your end
<huayra> ok. I'll talk to AliTabuger7 and find out ASAP what we do and let you know
<huayra> true
<huayra> because the intrepid material is *hotter* before release, not after
<newz2000> right
<newz2000> well, hottest on release day
<AliTabuger7> exactly
<huayra> ok, our roadmap is synced with intrepids. i'll update it and talk to you before the end of next week
<newz2000> that should be OK
<huayra> AliTabuger7: can we get this out by that time? Do you think it's suitable to have a simple demo working so we can attract some developing hands to the project?
<AliTabuger7> sounds good to me
<huayra> deal then
<AliTabuger7> we'll have to drop a couple of the cooler features
<huayra> I will make a roadmap update and pull this off
<AliTabuger7> like languages and even the bazaar backend
<huayra> yeah, but it's worthwhile
<huayra> thanks newz2000, it's so good to have help from people that know what they are doing. That's why I love this community!!
<huayra> and AliTabuger7 let's get back to gtalk ;)
<AliTabuger7> I have one more thought to add to my unimportant question I asked yesterday. If the problem with putting torrent on the frontpage is the tracker is a pain, why is it such a big deal since you already have a tracker?
<newz2000> I don't actually ahve all the answers to this
<newz2000> the canonical sysadmins asked me to make it so
<newz2000> and generally speaking, BT is kind of geeky and harder to explain so I don't mind hiding it.
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-09
<thorwil> newz2000: evening! my blog is now linked by pages in what looks like 8 languages, regarding the countdown/release banners :)
<newz2000> it's pretty stunning how many people see that
<thorwil> newz2000: i know of one translation into finnish of the banner itself
<newz2000> I was alluding to this on the list... it'd be nice to modify the js so you could point the path to the images somwhere else and just use the js served by us
<newz2000> maybe next time we should use an iframe
<newz2000> that way if someone wants to make kde images or translated images they can
<newz2000> and it'd still be one line of html
<thorwil> good thinking
<newz2000> yikes. Only 21 days to go before release! That's three weeks and we haven't even got the start page done yet!!!!
<newz2000> hardly started even
 * newz2000 panics
<thorwil> didn't really follow on what's happening there. can't clone myself ... :)
<newz2000> hey thorwil, I'm not really clear on what this kyudo thing is you're working on... is it a theme for GNOME?
<thorwil> newz2000: right now it's work on a foundation for a theme for Ubuntu. compiz/metacity/GTK/GDM/Wallpaper ...
<newz2000> so will the end result be a theme or is it something that you use as the basis for new themes?
<thorwil> newz2000: the result should be a theme, maintained and renewed from release to release
<thorwil> this of course depends on the people that will hopefully join the effort
<newz2000> imho you are a good leader and I think you have a great chance
<thorwil> thank you :)
<newz2000> you seem to be good at encouraging others to do well, which is a stark contrast to a lot of other chatter on that list
<thorwil> newz2000: interesting. i actually sometimes wonder if i scare people away with my strictness
<newz2000> yeah, there's a fine line
<newz2000> somehow a person can do it in an encouraging way and antoher can do it in a way that seems biting
 * newz2000 reboots
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-11
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-12
<qense> hello
<nand> qense: hey
<nand> did you see the mockups?
<qense> yes
<nand> some nice graphics here!
<qense> yeah
<qense> I haven't had time to have a closer look at it, but I'm doing it now
<qense> Although I've already seen most of them earlier.
<nand> Hopefully he also have the corresponding HTML...
<qense> he told me he didn't
<nand> qense: that's infortunate
<qense> yeah
<nand> any progress?
<qense> I asked him if he was able to translate it into HTML. He responded he would try but he didn't know how to use bazaar.
<qense> He wanted to ask jesper, but if I'm right he already removed himself from the team without any notice.
<nand> he can just send us a zip :)
<qense> that would be better I suppose
<nand> qense: uh, did you do a "submit application" block?
<qense> yes
<qense> there is an apply link at the bottom of each task with poster_contactable on 1
<nand> uh, I mean, a "submit job" block?
<qense> yes
<qense> but the admin queue isn't ready yet so all tasks are already added
<nand> I'm not seeing this link : do I need to add a block to the drupal install at ubuntu-wanted-devel.ideatorrent?org?
<qense> the menu link doesn't work, that's true
<qense> I don't know why though
<qense> You can find the page at /wanted/new
<nand> "for the rest of your life" ^^
<nand> that will scare some people ::)
<qense> yeah, we should come up with a better phrase for that
<nand> otherwise, that looks good! Once the admin queue is here, the website is basically working!
<qense> yeah
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-05
<Turl> knome: hi :)
<Turl> newz2000: ping
<knome> pong
<DJones> Hi, is this an appropriate place to report a broken link on www.help.ubuntu.com?
<knome> DJones, yes, or even more appropriate - file a bug against ubuntu-website on launchpad
<DJones> knome: Cheers, I'll file it as a bug
<knome> np. you can also tell us what the problem is so somebody can act quickly if it's vital
<knome> or just paste the bug url once you reported
<DJones> Its not vital, on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing%20packages%20without%20an%20Internet%20connection Installing packages without an internet connection links to https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/add-applications/C/offline.html which doesn't exist, presumably because the 7.10 pages have been removed after end-of-life
<knome> right. any user who has logged in can change that, actually, as it's on help.ubuntu.com
<knome> DJones, i fixed the link to point to 8.04 docs (the last LTS)
<knome> DJones, did you already file a bug?
<DJones> no I haven't filed it yet, as you've fixed it, i won't bother filing
<knome> heh, exactly.
<DJones> No point adding to the list of bugs :)
<knome> i only would have to close it immediately...
<DJones> Thanks
<knome> np
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-06
<Turl> newz2000: rime: knome: hi, where's the official animated countdown on ubuntu.com? I can't find it :/
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-07
<Turl> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hey Turl
<Turl> hi newz2000
<Turl> I was wondering, why is the animated countdown not published?
<Turl> or will it be published later?
<newz2000> Turl: Once it's done (and someone tells me it'sdone) I'll publish it
<Turl> right
<Turl> iirc it was already finished several days ago
<Turl> knome: thorwil: ping
<thorwil> Turl: pong
<Turl> thorwil: is the animated countdown finished?
<thorwil> Turl: perhaps :)
<Turl> if it is, then arrange with newz2000 to get it published :)
<Turl> I'll use mine for now
<Turl> newz2000: is there any problem if I use the images on the ubuntu servers in my own countdown?
<newz2000> no, not at all
<Turl> ok then, thanks :)
<thorwil> Turl: i don't have the code
<Turl> then knome & rime need to tell if it's finished and arrange with newz2000 for its publication
<thorwil> yes
<rime> knome: ping, you have the latest version, I presume?
<knome> rime, yep
<knome> thorwil, rime, Turl: http://emonk.fi/open/ubuntu/Karmic%20Countdown%20Banner/ - slider04.html and style3.css
<knome> plus the files in imgs
<Turl> newz2000: ^
<newz2000> knome: 404's for me
<knome> newz2000, o.O ?
<newz2000> http://emonk.fi/open/ubuntu/Karmic%2520Countdown%2520Banner/slider04.html
<knome> no, that's a wrong link
<knome> newz2000, http://emonk.fi/open/ubuntu/
<knome> try opening the folder from there
<newz2000> got it
<knome> :)
<knome> newz2000, can you check if it's okay, btw
<thorwil> knome: in the cloud is out of center
<newz2000> it looks good. I've got to finish up a task and then I'll put this out
<knome> thorwil, newz2000: edit the js for the cloud
<knome> it should be kind of straightforward
<thorwil> newz2000: no, still needs fixing
<newz2000> ok, I'll wait :-)
<knome> newz2000, thorwil: edit pausePositions[ 3 ]
<knome> (the last integer)
<knome> i'm too bad in checking "live" if something is centered or not
<thorwil> despite 100% correct values for the steps, it still isn't right :/
<knome> thorwil, just tweak it
<knome> thorwil, :)
<thorwil> knome: where does the -5 for maxWidth come from?
<thorwil> the positioning of the countdown image is messed up
<thorwil> knome, rime: i know the right value for the pause positions is 271 and multiples. the width of the slideshow is 1535, not 1530
<thorwil> knome, rime: aside from the slide steps, i never get the countdown image to be in the center. i simply don't get what happens there. now i give up
<knome> thorwil, there is a fix to it, i'm told by rime
<thorwil> good night!
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-11
<MTecknology> stas: I really wish there was some dead simple way to integrate that thing with drupal..
<MTecknology> What was the result of discussing all the legal stuff?
<MTecknology> I did my best to make sure nothing trademark specific was included in the drupal theme
<jpds> newz2000: Ping.
<newz2000> yo jpds, what's up?
<jpds> newz2000: Hey, can you change the link for the US at the buttom of http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download to "mirror.anl.gov", it's using an old name for the box.
<newz2000> jpds: yes, let me do it now
<jpds> newz2000: Brilliant, thanks.
 * newz2000 cannot remember how to log into the site to edit
 * newz2000 is so embarrased
<jpds> newz2000: Also the torrent links for 10.04 are broken.
<newz2000> ok, I'll have to look at them shortly. My computer is mis-behaving because it wants to reboot from an update.
<jpds> Wait; you're running Windows?
<jpds> ;-)
<newz2000> no, I'm in 10.04 still
<newz2000> been putting off a kernel update for a week or so I guess
<ChrisWoollard> Hello
<ChrisWoollard> do any of you look after wiki.ubuntu.com?
<daker> ChrisWoollard: it's newz2000 and AlanBell
<newz2000> ChrisWoollard: well, kidn of, what are you needing?
<AlanBell> hi daker
<AlanBell> actually not me
<ChrisWoollard> When I try to change my prefs on the wiki it gives me an error.
<AlanBell> I have just been mucking about with a copy of the moin theme
<ChrisWoollard> "This email already belongs to somebody else"
<newz2000> ChrisWoollard: I can try to help
<ChrisWoollard> that was the error message.
<newz2000> I remember seeing this error a long time ago when we first switched on SSO
<newz2000> (single sign on via launchpad.net)
<newz2000> ChrisWoollard: when you try to login, does it take you over to launchpad and then when you come back you get the error?
<ChrisWoollard> it doesn't
<ChrisWoollard> it thinks i am already logged on
<newz2000> Why don't you log out and try to log in again, tell me what happens
<ChrisWoollard> i have tried logging out and in again, but that didn't work
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> Let me ask what the proper procedure is to get this fixed
<ChrisWoollard> It makes me wonder if there are 2 of me in the database
<newz2000> I think so.
<newz2000> You probably have an old wiki account and its tryign to create a new one based on your launchpad SSO credentials
<newz2000> hi ChrisWoollard, here's what you need to do
<newz2000> send an email to rt@ubuntu.com explaing the details. For best results, tell your email address you use for launchpad.net and your launchpad user name.
<ChrisWoollard> thanks
<ChrisWoollard> is that where you log calls
<newz2000> That's the trouble ticket system for community related issues
<newz2000> relating to system adminstration
<newz2000> for best results, always report your prob as close to the solution as possible. (don't use RT for everything, just sysadmin stuff)
<ChrisWoollard> Understood
<ChrisWoollard> thx
<newz2000> my pleasure
<newz2000> hey AlanBell, what do you think of the wiki theme?
<zkriesse> it's shit honestly
<zkriesse> sorry but it just is
<newz2000> something specific about this theme or is this moin themes in general?
<zkriesse> this specific "light" theme
<zkriesse> For the ubuntu website? Eh whatever
<zkriesse> But for the wiki.ubuntu.com it's terrible
<newz2000> yeah, there's an updated guide for the themes
<newz2000> It's much better for the wiki
<zkriesse> We don't need all that crap at the top of the header, don't need all those links at the bottom, and all that other junk
<newz2000> This one only has to last us a month
<zkriesse> Oh?
<zkriesse> And why's that
<newz2000> well, we had some guidelines for creating the themes for related sites
<newz2000> but they weren't clear
<newz2000> so I talked to the designers and had them clarify
<zkriesse> Oh and aplogies, haven't done any bugs I know but Ive been away for the weekend and most likely all this week...
<newz2000> apparently they weren't intending the guidelines to be used in the way we used them
<newz2000> So they gave us new better more specific guidelines
<newz2000> however, Jane (Canonical CEO) says she wants somethign now (Wed actually)
<newz2000> so we have to go with what we have
<zkriesse> Ah
<newz2000> btw, zkriesse, are you working on this with AlanBell?
<zkriesse> "This" being?
<newz2000> the theme
<newz2000> I thought he was doing some hacking on it, but maybe that was you
<zkriesse> Ah no...
 * newz2000 has been pretty focused the last week
<zkriesse> didn't know I could
 * newz2000 uploaded it, gets a link
<newz2000> https://code.launchpad.net/~newz/+junk/light-wiki
<newz2000> I need to present the updated guidelines, they're so good
<newz2000> I think I can do that today, if not then it will be by Wed for sure
<zkriesse> K
<zkriesse> Well Im out for a while
<newz2000> no sweat
<newz2000> I do apprecaite your thoughts, and I don't disagree
<zkriesse> OK
<zkriesse> Yes from a major wiki guru standpoint the current theme is terrible for wiki purposes...if its just for the ubuntu website then it's ok(ish) but eh....
<newz2000> I spent a good amount of time on another, highly functional wiki theme
<newz2000> we use it on the Canonical intranet wiki, people seem to like it
<zkriesse> huh cool
<zkriesse> wel....
 * zkriesse out
<newz2000> later
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-12
<daker> stats just want to tell you that there is an ubuntu web font used in askubuntu
<AlanBell> where is it hosted?
<daker> AlanBell: http://sstatic.net/askubuntu/all.css?v=7710c2ff227d
<daker> Ctrl+F ubuntu
<AlanBell> interesting stuff
<AlanBell> just updated bug 655305 with that info
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 655305 in ubuntu-font-family "font.ubuntu.com needs the font hosted for web embedding (affects: 2) (heat: 37)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655305
<AlanBell> interesting that they are referencing "Ubuntu Mono","Ubuntu Beta Mono A"
<daker> ya
<AlanBell> newz2000: what is the latest on the wiki update? any of my branches going to make it in tomorrow?
<AlanBell> personally I would be a lot more comfortable updating the theme that is there but not making it default quite yet
<AlanBell> there are still lots of things that don't look great under the light theme, such as the info pages with the revision history etc
<AlanBell> ideally there should be a trunk branch for the code in the Ubuntu-website project rather than your +junk area
<AlanBell> I don't think I can do a merge request to your branch, but I attached my branch to all the bugs I worked on
<AlanBell> newz2000: what did you think of my suggestion to add an accessible theme to the wiki (non-default, but selectable in preferences)
<newz2000> AlanBell: Sorry, didn't catch your suggestion so didn't consider it yet, sounds reasonable
<AlanBell> it was burried in my long rambling email
<newz2000> AlanBell: will you be around a couple min? I've got to reboot real quick
<AlanBell> sure
<AlanBell> http://moinmo.in/ThemeMarket/SimpleMente
<AlanBell> newz2000: back?
<newz2000> AlanBell: yes, sorry. Got mobbed when I rebooted
<AlanBell> hah
<newz2000> AlanBell: ive me 90 seconds
<newz2000> hey AlanBell
<newz2000> Yes, today I will try to package all the work done on the wiki together
<newz2000> I've not looked over your patches but I did look at your demo site
<newz2000> Thanks for the work you did, how happy are you with the rsults?
<AlanBell> pretty happy
<AlanBell> the dots at the top I am not happy with right now
<AlanBell> they were an experiment which I think failed :)
<newz2000> Can you give me a link to your demo site? (if it is still up)
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8080 can you see that?
<newz2000> AlanBell: yep
<AlanBell> good, my laptop picked up the same IP as before then :)
<newz2000> wow, that's amazing
<AlanBell> I am going to back out the bigger dots at the top, don't like them so much
<newz2000> yeah, I think we've deviated a bit radically from the designer's intent with the background image and the dots
<AlanBell> I was trying to get some of the popular bits from the askubuntu.com site in
<AlanBell> the theory was to have a run of dark dots in a line across, which continues into light dots in the margins
<newz2000> AlanBell: are you pushing your changes into lp?
 * newz2000 has not had a chance to look yet
<newz2000> I've not seen an merge proposal yet though
<AlanBell> can I do that to your branch?
<AlanBell> or does it have to be in ubuntu-website project first?
<newz2000> AlanBell: push them up to LP somewhere and then submit it as a merge proposal (through the web interface)
<AlanBell> ok, it is on LP, I will just fix the nasty dots and do the merge proposal
<newz2000> thanks a bunch for your help Alan, I'll be merging this stuff in today
<newz2000> AlanBell: oh, don't be disapointed, but I'll probably reject your MP and cherry pick some parts out of it.
<newz2000> I will use your work but probably not the whole patch
<newz2000> I don't want you to think I'm ungrateful, I'm extraordinarily grateful
<AlanBell> thats fine
<AlanBell> have a look now
<newz2000> great
<AlanBell> lp:~alanbell/ubuntu-website/light-moin-theme is where it is at
<AlanBell> where was your branch?
<AlanBell> This branch is not mergeable into lp:~newz/+junk/light-wiki.
<newz2000> AlanBell: ok, I'll just poke at that
<AlanBell> http://moinmo.in/ThemeMarket/SimpleMente is the accessible theme, quite plain but screenreader friendly
<AlanBell> 13:10 < akgraner> I like the headers in Purple oops I mean aubergine and the links in orange though
<AlanBell> 13:10 < akgraner> Love it! Love it! Love it!! - did I mention I love that part
<newz2000> AlanBell: I'll look at it
<newz2000> She'll be disapointed about the aubergine
<newz2000> It's not part of the Ubuntu web branding
 * newz2000 tries to take the guidelines very seriously
<AlanBell> yeah, read all them :)
<newz2000> There's a funny story behind this
<newz2000> When the brand guidelines came out, they said that "orange = Ubuntu, aubergine = Canonical"
<newz2000> And then Lucid shipped with a purple desktop wallpaper. :-)
<newz2000> Got everyone really confused.
<AlanBell> actually no, they said aubergine=commercial
<newz2000> ah, right
<AlanBell> then they split "enterprise" and "developer" with different dot sizes and pitches
<newz2000> yeah, clever.
<AlanBell> and there are 5 different aubergines
<AlanBell> in theory in at least one of the design documents (or it might have been a draft I was reviewing) Canonical should be aubergine with orange as an accent colour and Ubuntu should be orange with Aubergine as an accent colour
<AlanBell> there were pie charts for the quantities to use
<AlanBell> the voice slider, thats the one
<newz2000> ok, you may have gotten into them more than I have. :-)
<AlanBell> yeah, but I tend to take the captain Jack Sparrow approach to such things
<AlanBell> more of a guideline than an actual law :)
<AlanBell> http://design.canonical.com/brand/5.%20Ubuntu%20colour%20palettes%20and%20colour%20landscape.pdf found the pie charts
<newz2000> oh yeah, forgot about those
<AlanBell> some things like cool grey as a background are nice in theory, but then I asked some low vision users in #ubuntu-accessibility to have a look at it, then I made the text darker and the background lighter until they said it stopped looking fuzzy and hard to read
<newz2000> yeah, I've thought that about the server pages especially
<AlanBell> -accessibility is a great channel to idle in, you can always post a link to a development site and ask for feedback on it either in terms of low vision or screen reader use
<newz2000> good tip
<AlanBell> newz2000: there are a whole heap of 404 errors for missing images in /assets/ on my box, I kind of assumed that was because I set it up wrong
<newz2000> Hm...
<newz2000> You probably don't have all the files actually
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/511730/
<AlanBell> yeah, I am not too bothered about them, but they probably should be fixed one way or another for deployment
<AlanBell> and web hosting of the font is comming very soon according to sabdfl this morning Bug #655305
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 655305 in ubuntu-font-family "font.ubuntu.com needs the font hosted for web embedding (affects: 2) (heat: 37)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655305
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-13
<stas> !seen akgarner
<ubot4> I have no seen command
<nhandler> stas: FYI, '/msg nickserv info akgraner' would would to see when she last was online (identified to nickserv)
<stas> thanks nhandler
<AlanBell> newz2000: so is today wiki day?
<jpds> AlanBell: quick day?
<AlanBell> jpds: the theory is that the light wiki theme will be deployed as a default on wiki.ubuntu.com today
<jpds> AlanBell: I know; I was twisting the meaning of "wiki". ;-)
<AlanBell> ah
 * nigelb shudders at wiki day
<mhall119> FYI, I just merged in some changes to the light-base-theme css files
<mhall119> MTecknology stas___ ^^ you might want them for your branches
<stas___> mhall119: will check that
<stas___> thanks
<stas___> hmm, still no news for ubuntu web-font
<daker> stas___, there is a web font :) used in askubuntu
<stas___> not ours :)
<newz2000> AlanBell: that's the plan. It's going to be a tough job for me to pull it all together, but that's the plan.
<AlanBell> stas: you might ask sladen about the webfont
<AlanBell> newz2000: shout if you need any testing or want me to do any more stuff
<newz2000> hi stas, around?
<stas> newz2000: sure
<newz2000> heya, do you remember the status of your planet theme you made?
<newz2000> https://code.launchpad.net/~sushkov/ubuntu-website/light-planet-theme
<stas> yeah, http://planet.ubuntu.ro/
<newz2000> ah, so it's status is "works!"
<newz2000> I'm going to start pushing to get this in for planet.u.c then
<stas> it will get a facelift, basically I will port the updates from light-wordpress-theme there too
<stas> newz2000: you got all my support
<newz2000> stas: cool, thanks.
<newz2000> I'm not sure what's going to happen but people are asking me about it
<stas> yeah, p.u.c is so 90x :)
<newz2000> people will freak out when they see it change. :-)
<stas> those who don't use reader will definetly do :)
<newz2000> stas: do you happen to know if this is for the same version of planet we use or for something newer?
<stas> well, we were using http://intertwingly.net/code/venus/
<newz2000> stas: were or are?
<stas> let me check to be sure
<stas> <meta name="generator" content="http://intertwingly.net/code/venus/" />
<stas> so yes its the planet venus
<newz2000> ok, thanks for clearing that up
<stas> looks like planet.u.c is old planet 2.0
<stas> ping me if you dont decide to update to planet venus so I can backport the theme
<newz2000> stas: ok, thanks for the offer. I'm personally a big fan of being recent so lets try to steer them that way.
<stas> ok, btw, if somebody knows whom to ping about ubuntu-news.org, could you ask them to upgrade to lates wordpress theme
<newz2000> stas: sure, I'll tell Nick in #ubuntu-news
<stas> ok thanks, it wouldnt be so important if only they didn't release a new version of the framework the theme uses, so the update should help upgrading
<newz2000> alas launchpad is down for maintenance as of now. :-(
<nhandler> stas: Is the new WP theme in the bzr branch?
<nhandler> s/new/updated/
<stas> nhandler: yes, the code is on lp
<stas> yo newz2000, I can see jdub is listed as a contributor in planet venus AUTHORS file, thought it can be useful when pushing for upgrade :)
<newz2000> indeed. I mentioned that to the guys pushing to get this done. :-)
<stas> cool
<nhandler> stas: Would you happen to have a link to the WP theme bzr branch handy?
<stas> nhandler: try cloning this lp:ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-14
<nhandler> stas__: Any way to update the theme without ssh access to the machine? I keep getting an error on upload through the admin cp that the Destination folder already exists
<stas> nhandler: sorry, I don't have access to the machines, dunno who is in charge of them
<nhandler> stas: Well, this is for the Fridge. I can get my hands on someone with ssh access if necessary. I was just wondering if there was a way to perform the update entirely via the admin cp
<stas> nhandler: the changed files are style.css functions.php and js/ubuntu-loco.js
<stas> in wp-admin if you can edit those files, you're done
<nhandler> stas: Yep. That will work. Thanks
<stas> but, there's an image file, which i don't know how can we update it without some upload access
<nhandler> stas: Alright. It doesn't look like I can update the .js file through the admin cp either. I'll do it via ssh tomorrow I guess
<nhandler> Thanks for your help
<AlanBell> ok, so what is the story with the wiki? is there a new theme to test?
<guest12_> hi! any website devs online?
<guest12_> ping any dev with access to ubuntu.com
<daker> guest12_, newz2000 is your man
<guest12_> ping newz2000
<newz2000> hey guest12_
<guest12_> hey can i get some input on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/659160
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 659160 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu.com is reffering to Chromium as Google Chromium (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<newz2000> guest12_: I'll talk to the man who made that wording.
<guest12_> ok thanks
<newz2000> I think that originally it was going to say "Chromium" but we changed to "Google Chrome" because it was more recognizable
<guest12_> well we don't have Google Chrome in the partner repo AFAIK
<newz2000> no, thre is software on that page not listed in partner repos. That's why it says "supported"
<newz2000> (minecraft is an example)
<guest12_> so I think the best wording would be : Chromium, an open source version of Google Chrome
<guest12_> yes but we also don't have Google Chromium in the repos
<newz2000> I will bring it to his attention. I'll bet we re-word it a bit. Thanks.
<newz2000> why would anyone want their page to have blurry text?
<newz2000> http://www.mentariworks.com/monorial.html
<newz2000> 5px blur radius on paragraph text !?!?
<yaili> newz2000: because it's easy
<newz2000> Back in the day I helped a company design a CMS and we did not give people a wysiwyg editor by choice
<newz2000> because the boss, a designer, said if we give them the ability to use 53 colors on one page they WILL!
<Farmfield> Anybody into the wordpress theme?
<newz2000> Farmfield: stas and nhandler are the wp guys I think
<nhandler> newz2000: I haven't done anything with the WP theme. I'm just updating the version installed on the Fridge
<newz2000> ah, ok
<newz2000> ok, updated web guidelines sent to themailing list.
<newz2000> I'm so exhausted, I'm not confident they're coherant, so if they sound idiotic, someone cover for me please
<newz2000> I will be away from my computer tomorrow. I'm going to a pumpkin patch with my family. :-)
<newz2000> (it's autumn here)
<daker> newz2000, the template is awesome
<newz2000> cool
<newz2000> I agree
<daker> newz2000, maybe we should make a unified package for *-light-theme based on this one .
<newz2000> Yes, I think this is the way of the future
 * daker hugs newz2000 
 * newz2000 thanks daker
<newz2000> btw, give Alejandra a high five when you see her next. I just explained the problem and she and Yaili came up with that
<newz2000> (though I do think explaining the problem well helped a lot) ;-)
<daker> sure
<daker> bye
<newz2000> bye
 * newz2000 goes too
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-15
<nhandler> newz2000: FYI, The Fridge is now using an updated version of the WP theme (let stas know for me if you see him)
<AlanBell> I have been through all the open bugs in ubuntu-website and tagged a load as accessibility if they are either an accessibility problem now, or if a proposed solution to them might make accessibility worse
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs?field.tag=accessibility
<mhall119> AlanBell: you've got a series now on ubuntu-website
<mhall119> I gave it your light-moin-theme branch as it's trunk
<AlanBell> ah cool
<AlanBell> however not quite sure which bits of my branch newz2000 wanted to use
<AlanBell> but I guess now the series is there he can sort it out
<MTecknology> I'm getting antsy for +1 to finally open again and start using it...
<MTecknology> Do you guys know of any way I could benchmark the performance of my entire website? Like simulating 90% anonymous users, the rest logged in, and say 200 or so users
 * daker hugs alejandraobregon & yaili 
<daker> MTecknology, Google Analytics Benchmark no ?
<MTecknology> daker: that doesn't seem to actually benchmark the performance of my website
<stas__> ubuntu-news.org js is broken, who's in charge?
<stas__> one of the plugins is fsckin' up the whole js part, it RE-loads the jQuery and its bad because it's an older version 1.2.6
<AlanBell> popey ^^
<stas__> it should use http://codex.wordpress.org/Function_Reference/wp_enqueue_script to ensure the script isn't already loaded
<stas__> i suspect audio player or some plugin named community news
<AlanBell> also, http://ubuntunews.org redirects to the fridge rather than ubuntu-news.org
<AlanBell> stas__: how are you seeing js breakage, looks OK to me
<stas__> AlanBell: http://is.gd/g3Egs
<AlanBell> yeah, ok seeing them in firebug
<stas__> plus no rounded corners :)
<AlanBell> [Break on this error] jQuery('.awesome').corner('round 5px keep;');
<stas__> yeah and jquery loaded twice
<stas__> here's how it should look like http://is.gd/g3Enp
<AlanBell> full of rounded corner goodness
<stas__> as is ubuntu brand :)
<AlanBell> well, some aspects are!
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-10
<daker> good morning yaili ツ
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston nigelb good morning
<yaili> daker: hi
<nigelb> daker: hello!
<daker> yaili, can you have a look at those mockups when you have a free time
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/64pcQyFq08totlyDqmr1w9
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/5fw6ajsJjVFRJ9jlAQKUzQ
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/3EGr5xATTOCVHV0jyRJZqx
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/3rWEqFYXpJ7yArr6NLBusl
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/4DsFLs4Y5tpX2cnKRo2Wsp
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/4sx3JIp4OhzzprcMrrOg1D
<daker> this is not yet complete http://ubuntuone.com/0mtN9xOg6pCwNUVChbn7p7
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston nigelb you too
<mhall119> daker: loading them now
<mhall119> U1 seems to be slow today
<nigelb> yeah, copying
<nigelb> slow for me too
<mhall119> daker: I think you killed U1 :(
<daker> :'(
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> I got 503.
<nigelb> mhall119: He killed Amazon S3, not U1 :P
<mhall119> all of it?
<nigelb> Maybe :P
<mhall119> nope
<nigelb> daker: Hrm, some of the stuff might be different from how we do it.
<nigelb> Liek http://ubuntuone.com/0mtN9xOg6pCwNUVChbn7p7
<nigelb> Doing the changes stuff needs more tracking that we don't have.
<nigelb> Or, at least I think we don't have.
<daker> i know nigelb, we can add it ツ
<daker> also we need profiles
<nigelb> daker: agreed :)
<daker> nigelb, the problem actually is that we can not track events when they change the date or the place
<nigelb> daker: we can, its just that we don't do it :)
<cjohnston> I like http://ubuntuone.com/64pcQyFq08totlyDqmr1w9 quite a bit
<nigelb> heh me too
<nigelb> Its a lot of work
<nigelb> but its so good!
<nigelb> cjohnston, mhall119 - this reminds me
<cjohnston> http://ubuntuone.com/3EGr5xATTOCVHV0jyRJZqx too
<nigelb> we need to do some recuiting efforts
 * cjohnston tasks nigelb 
<nigelb> cjohnston: well, all of us should
<nigelb> wanna do a blog series?
<nigelb> one from each of us?
<cjohnston> write me something
<nigelb> sure, lets figure something out later today?
<cjohnston> can try
<daker> cjohnston, glade you like it ツ
<cjohnston> daker: how long till they are MPs
<daker> cjohnston, next cycle ツ
<nigelb> heh
<cjohnston> boo
<daker> ツ
<daker> cjohnston, mhall119 then you can just use the mockups to recruit other developers (teasing)
<mhall119> daker: of cours eyou know, "next cycle" starts on Friday ;)
<daker> mhall119, good point
<daker> mhall119, yaili is looking at the mockups, she will tell us what to change/keep
<mhall119> daker: perfect, thanks
<mhall119> don't expect to hear from her before release though, I'm sure she's busy
<czajkowski> mhall119: you have mail
<czajkowski> sent to @gmail.com as it's formatted there
<czajkowski> heading into a meeting in for an hr
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you do the summit reviews today so that we can get an update out? I'm woring on LD
<mhall119> cjohnston: yeah, I'm building a new page into LD for czajkowski at the moment, then I'll switch to summit reviews
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/openid/+merge/78184 look good?
<mhall119> cjohnston: almost
<mhall119> cjohnston: I added hooks into django-openid-auth to let us display a friendly message when we fail a login because of missing nickname, I want to add that before we turn on STRICT_USERNAMES
<cjohnston> ok..
<mhall119> I have the code shelved somewhere, I'll just propose it to your branch
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> did yall get as much rain as we did mhall119 ?
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.team-tests/+merge/73317
<cjohnston> daker: any chance you could work on https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.635799/+merge/71786   ? im trying to get out a release
<daker> cjohnston, sure
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> I have to go do               some work around the house.. ill bbiab..
<mhall119> cjohnston: you have reviews and an MP
<mhall119> cjohnston: and one more MP for you
<daker> cjohnston, https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.635799/+merge/71786
<daker> the other still need some work
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/login-failure-page/+merge/78863  will happen when a user doesnt give permission for username etc?
<cjohnston> mhall119: why is all the LTP rename stuff in that MP?
<mhall119> cjohnston: because your branch was old and didn't have the latest from trunk?
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> mhall119: i just pushed a new update to the make branch.. i think its ready
<czajkowski> mhall119: I may have filled one more bug
<czajkowski> it's more  a wish list
<nigelb> cjohnston: ohai
<nigelb> do you think that bug would be a good bitesize?
<mhall119> czajkowski: bug num?
<mhall119> cjohnston: merge my branch, it has more requirements.txt fixes than that
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/makefile-fixes/+merge/78859
<mhall119> merge it into your branch
<mhall119> then I'll approve yours
<cjohnston> mhall119: its already done
<nigelb> mhall119: do you wwant to mark czajkowski's bug as bitesize?
<nigelb> It seems trivial.
<nigelb> (alternatively, we could just javascript sort the table)
<mhall119> nigelb: which one?
<nigelb> bug 871888
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 871888 in loco-directory "Sorting order of attendees for an event (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871888
<mhall119> nigelb: tagged as bitesize
<nigelb> mhall119: nice, thanks
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-11
<pmp6nl> Hello, I wanted to report that the website countdown banners are not updating.
<pleia2> yeah, I updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-branding/+bug/869602 last night about it but haven't heard anything
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869602 in ubuntu-website-content (and 1 other project) "Upload Ubuntu 11.10 countdown banners (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mhall119> nigelb: need you to update some blueprints from UDS-O: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/u/nigelbabu.html
<mhall119> pleia2: newz2000 was working on those a week or two ago, I'll ask him in the morning
<pleia2> mhall119: yeah, sladen had me create that ticket late last week, so they finally got them up, but now they just don't work
<pmp6nl> ok cool.  It looks like the ticket status needs to be changed
<daker> YoBoY, http://www.lemague.net/dyn/spip.php?article7898
<newz2000> ok, the countdown banner if fixed
<mhall119> pleia2: ^^
<pleia2> thank you :)
<YoBoY> daker: thanks for the link, but ... ^^"
<daker> ツ
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-12
<cjohnston> mhall119: did you update your MP for the setup info? i dont see it on the MP list
<mhall119> cjohnston: I thought so, maybe I didn't push it
<mhall119> cjohnston: busy on last-minute site updates atm, I'll look into  it later today
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> nigelb: mhall119 daker Ronnie jamalta http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/11360873455/lets-make-it-personal
<daker> cjohnston, that's what i did for LTP
<cjohnston> ?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: interesting
<daker> cjohnston, http://ubuntuone.com/0mtN9xOg6pCwNUVChbn7p7
<cjohnston> rsajdok: was that you trying to join community-web-developers?
<rsajdok> cjohnston: yes
<cjohnston> rsajdok: the team memberships are for commit access..
<cjohnston> So you will have to help out for a while and become 'trusted'
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> but we would love to have help
<cjohnston> and are willing to help you with helping us
<rsajdok> cjohnston: ok, no problem :)
<cjohnston> And that particular team is the parent team for all of the community web projects.. So if you help out with Summit you would become a 'summit-dev'
<rsajdok> Where is the proper place (mailing list) to ask about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/harvest/+bug/705481
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 705481 in harvest "Sort by project development language (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<rsajdok> ?
<cjohnston> Don't know.. I'm not really sure who all are developing on Harvest
<rsajdok> I ask because here https://launchpad.net/~harvest-dev I can not join myself and asking
<cjohnston> nigelb: kick tarmac please
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-13
<cjohnston> mhall119: I'm getting The username (chrisjohnston) with which you tried to log in is already in use for a different account. when trying to test it locally
<cjohnston> in trunk
<ryanakca> newz2000: Hi, there were differences between the wiki theme in your LP branch and the installed version, see RT 18118 for the diff
<newz2000> ryanakca: what's the context of this?
<ryanakca> newz2000: Kubuntu wiki theme based off of your light one (on wiki.u.c) had differences in links and what not. Sysadmins modified the theme when installing it but never pushed changes back to you, which meant that when we based the Kubuntu theme off of your branch, we never got the sysadmin's changes..
<newz2000> Ah. I see.
<ryanakca> (differences in links compared to your theme, although we never touched the links)
<newz2000> Did you get what you need?
<ryanakca> Yes, I have the diff, if you want to apply it to your branch, I can merge your changes into ours, or I can just maintain them in our fork.
<newz2000> I'd say go ahead and apply them to yours
<newz2000> I will look at your diff but won't be able to do it in the time frame that will help you
<ryanakca> Alright.
<nigelb> cjohnston: still wwant tarmac kicked?
<cjohnston> no
<daker> cjohnston, mhall119 nigelb https://code.djangoproject.com/changeset/16964
<ryanakca> newz2000: Changes pushed to lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu-light-wiki-theme/
<ryanakca> if you want to cherry pick them
<nigelb> daker: saw that earlier today :)
<AlanBell> did someone knock out http://loco.ubuntu.com ?
<nigelb> AlanBell: my inbox says, yes.
<nigelb> But its the machine overall
<nhaines> Hello!  I just noticed that http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade still refers to Ubuntu 10.10 (instead of 11.04) in the upgrade path.
<nhaines> In addition, the first caption mentions Superkey, when "Super key" is probably what was wanted.
<mhall119> nhaines: please file a bug against the ubuntu-website-content project
<nhaines> mhall119: LP project name, perfect!  Thanks.  :)
<mhall119> np
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-14
<daker> woo https://github.com/liftoff/GateOne/tree/master/gateone
<YoBoY> ssh client working on a web browser in python ? cool :)
<daker> yep
<daker> HTML5 ツ
<cjohnston> trying to get the new release with the name change tested and pushed out today.. anyone able to help with testing?
<cjohnston> LTP
<nigelb> mhall119: Is there a better way to retheme admin than use monkeypatching?
<mhall119> nigelb: I don't know, I've never tried
<mhall119> I was making a general statement about monkeypatching
<nigelb> mhall119: ah, true.
<nigelb> I spent 3 hours mucking up
<nigelb> so, that should be a statement about monkeypatching ;)
<daker> nigelb, override the admin templates
<nigelb> daker: yeah, but the overriding bit needs some monkey patching somewhere
<daker> copy the admin templates to your_project/templates/admin/
<nigelb> daker: oh wait
<nigelb> I'm not changing the entire template
<nigelb> I'm only changing the base template
<daker> yep you can do it
<nigelb> well, I did it :)
#ubuntu-website 2012-10-08
<nigelb> cjohnston: pong
<nigelb> daker: looking
<cjohnston> daker: piiiiiiiing
<daker> yo
<cjohnston> daker: are you familiar wiiiiith user.has_perrrrrrmmmmsssss()
<cjohnston> uggh
<daker> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/auth/#limiting-access-to-logged-in-users-that-pass-a-test
<cjohnston> daker: http://pad.ubuntu.com/summit
<daker> cjohnston: https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.4/topics/auth/#default-permissions
<cjohnston> right.. thats the link i gave you
<daker> yes :(
<nigelb> I think cjohnston has sticky keys today :P
<cjohnston> nigelb: synergy
<cjohnston> nigelb: http://pad.ubuntu.com/summit
<nigelb> I have to sign in. Meh. Working right now.
<cjohnston> blah
#ubuntu-website 2012-10-09
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<nigelb> cjohnston: pon
<nigelb> *pong
<cjohnston> nigelb: can you manually kick tarmac please
#ubuntu-website 2012-10-10
<nigelb> cjohnston: if you mention that in the ping, I would have actually done it when I saw it, instead of seeing it the next day.
<cjohnston> nigelb: if you don't reply for an hour anyway, it doesn't matter ;-)
<nigelb> heh
<cjohnston> or you could make it to where I can kick it myself!
<nigelb> you're welcome to make it.
<nigelb> I'll deploy it if you write it.
<nigelb> It runs with 15 minute intervals
<nigelb> Not sure why you're so impatient.
<mhall119> nigelb or daker: can either of you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/meeting-search/+merge/128986 for me?  I think chris is out for the day
<cjohnston> you wanted a review
<cjohnston> i gave you a review
<cjohnston> two bad marks! :-P
<mhall119> fixing them now
<mhall119> cjohnston: fixed in rev 461
<mhall119> cjohnston: tarmac set the MP back to Needs Review
<mhall119> nigelb: please kick tarmac for me
<cjohnston> It runs every 15 minutes.. why are you so impatient
<mhall119> because I want to be done with my summit work for the year
<mhall119> :)
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> never
<mhall119> cjohnston: can you deploy the search code today?  Jono's waiting on sending out an email to track leads until we have that functionality
<cjohnston> mhall119:  I'm out for now. it would be quicker if you can
#ubuntu-website 2012-10-11
<mhall119> thanks cjohnston
<Guest93579> There is a typo on Ubuntu download page --> http://i.imgur.com/QOyIc.png
<newz2000> No, you really can download all your Muwsic
<mhall119> newz2000: I filed a bug
<newz2000> mhall119: oh, thanks
<mhall119> :)
<newz2000> Sadly, the website is frozen so we will have to live with it until release
<mhall119> I think we'll survive a typo
<newz2000> we can use the time to enjoy our Muwsic
<mhall119> I bought Muwsic from Amazon dash results
#ubuntu-website 2012-10-12
<daker> hhh
<cjohnston> mhall119: the new errors almost look like it could be coming from being iframed at connect.linaro.org
<mhall119> ugh
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you see anything; http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/
<mhall119> I see lots of things, anything in particular?
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://ubuntuone.com/59F4PWNhP8kBYPZzmvSR4r
<cjohnston> im not getting it everywhere
<cjohnston> just on chrome
<mhall119> shift-refresh, I think it's using cached css
<cjohnston> i guess so
<cjohnston> all better
#ubuntu-website 2015-10-05
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hi. Can someone please enable HTTPS transport on packages.ubuntu.com and kernel.ubuntu.com?
<Eduard_Munteanu> No-S sucks.
#ubuntu-website 2016-10-13
<nottrobin> Peter: https://github.com/ubuntudesign/www.ubuntu.com/pull/966
<nottrobin> sewaddle: Peter: https://github.com/ubuntudesign/www.ubuntu.com/pull/966
#ubuntu-website 2017-10-09
<MehdiHassanpour> hey guys... I don't receive my ubuntu.com emails, anyone knows who is responsible?
<MehdiHassanpour> or can help
<MehdiHassanpour> I've sent an email to rt to but no replies yet
<MehdiHassanpour> I'm waiting for some important emails and your help is highly appreciated
#ubuntu-website 2018-10-12
<hungerjQ> this command ?
<hungerjQ> usually i see lots of lines of text
<owernS> i tho all are adolf
<owernS> Corvus`: why, because one who saved the world confessed to it while retired ?
<owernS> why such a inconveniant pastebin like filedropper, use paste.ubuntu.com
<owernS> hardcore
<sneyx124> JeffATL: what are you really trying to do and why?
<sneyx124> and a cocomplete category should really be called an mplete category ;)
<Freddy2001> I'm confused, r is the C-side computed value
<Freddy2001> fath0m: It's normal in IRC tradition, to use <nick>: <message>, not @<nick>, and in fact, most IRC clients let you TAB-complete nicks, like fat<TAB> and it fills in the rest, but with @, it usually doesn't do so.
<Freddy2001> ⅿom iѕ nоt doiᥒg Allɑh iѕ ԁοіᥒg
<Freddy2001> the associative bits, and things like operator[], are on top of that
<Freddy2001> or use a proper ssh/rsync style 'url'
<Freddy2001> rien_: There is some hierarchy of categories, but that's rather when you consider the category of categories, or category of functors.
<dv``> going back to garbage processed/fast foods caused me 30LBS weight gain in 1 .5 years
<dv``> MrElendig: where on earth are you getting vpses for that price?!
<dv``> IcePic, dereference of pointer, rather.
<surrealpieRo> kerframil: ah
<surrealpieRo> helps
<surrealpieRo> Woet: What channel?
<jiffewJ> so -x 0 -y 0 --width 1920 --height --1080, or whatever
<jiffewJ> dmwit not switch them, but turn foldl into foldl', and leave foldl' as is (and perhaps deprecate it)
<BergelA> is your computer running on Fedora?
<BergelA> a____ptr: at least in the AG setting, it'd be minimal if it's irreducible and reduced, assuming the surface in question is smooth and connected
<holywaterfJ> What is the difference between a closed polyline and a polygon?
<holywaterfJ> If that is not preferred, it's possible there are VPN providers out there that can do similar
<holywaterfJ> hatmadderz: We can say things like, try this or another GUI, but we probably can't help improving pgAdmin (or don't want to)
<adam3ushF> zipWith _ _      _      = []
<adam3ushF> HaZrD,  you're welcome to ask the question you have... be sure to add lots of informative details
<adam3ushF> metrixx: make commits that are topical
<adam3ushF> unyu: isnt it weird how in category theory presheaves are Hom(-,X), but in diffy geom a presheaf you see are set of "smooth functions f: M -> R"
<adam3ushF> Are you an applied mathematician?
<adam3ushF> How is it possible that some smartphones can't "see" the ESSID of my brand new EnGenius ENS500 (such as Honor 9 LITE, Galaxy J5) while other devices can see it (Honor 9, iPhone, Dell laptop)?
<keenerd_> spellcheckers should always be disabled. pure annoyance
<keenerd_> Meaning I know how to do things without accidentally gassing myself
<keenerd_> but i just gave an example
<keenerd_> Monero peeps, please share thoughts on Tron/TRX?
<psiljO> there's already power coming out of the wall :P
<psiljO> ExodusInstrument: also, Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is EOL and unsupported here and through paid support. You will not get support for 12.10 anywhere.
<psiljO> the new episodes on Netflix are pretty good, too
<psiljO> you'd have the best - but the best may not be the best fit
<psiljO> ok on to testing deploying applications to windows via win software repo. I'm waiting on my windows vm to spin up so I'll be back if that gives me any issues, after some tinkering I was able to get the git repo cached last night with salt-run winrepo.update_git_repos so it seems promising. Thanks again for steping in to help hembond
<psiljO> the fuck is that
<nghtshdCy> enjoy it
<nghtshdCy> jim> stick figures dont count
<nghtshdCy> chris-bode: It triggers some PTSD left over from povray in the late 90s.
<nghtshdCy> Penguin:  are you sure your CPU is not overheating?
<MuffinMedicwE> i find it's easier to visualize if you see the 'pattern' for counting NxN
<MuffinMedicwE> % :t S3 . K4 . S3 . K4 . S1 . K2 . S2 . K3 . S0 . K1 $ [('a', True)]
<zlgfx> pseudo-devices like tun.gif and so on => destroy + create
<zlgfx> 80s, 90s, something like that?
<boshomiUK> 240 shillings
<boshomiUK> ^ I
<boshomiUK> when the code compile that's almost allright if you are careful.
<boshomiUK> get an ac
<boshomiUK> hashrate 2khs or something for that proc?
